# Signal Bars Broken?



## RollTribe (May 14, 2013)

Hi all! So I'm new to these forums (been a long time XDA-er) and I rooted and ROMed the Strat for one of my friends. Got everything up and working, and everything works, but the signal icon in the status bar always shows no bars. I think I read something about this somewhere on these forums about it, but I can't remember. Sorry if this is a dumb question, I literally have had this phone for 3 hours.

Edit: On Tweaked ROM. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

The signal bars bug is typically a result of using a different kernel and rom version. If it was fully updated the kernel and modems are on the GC1 base and since Tweaked is no longer in development it is on the EI2 rom and ment to work with the EI2 kernel and modems. Just flash the GC1 stock rooted rom and you should be golden.


----------

